# obesity counseling



## Sueedwards (Apr 12, 2012)

My cardiologist is looking into charging for obesity counseling.... does any other cardiologist do this?


----------



## Pam Brooks (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi, Sue.  According to the CMS memo (December 1, 2011), this is covered for eligible beneficiaries when performed by a primary care provider in a primary care setting.  Check out CR R0409CP and R142NCD, as well as MLM article MM7641.   

NHIC sent out a memo on 12/1/11, that indicates the same.  

What a Medicare geek I am that I have this stuff on my desk (!)  

Have a good weekend.  Pam


----------



## Sueedwards (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks Pam I will look at that....

It was great to meet and have dinner with you in Vegas!!  
Did you have a good flight home?


----------



## allenwein12 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Obesity counseling*

I agree with Pam.  I do billing for both PCP and cardio, so I looked into this for them.  My one cardio doc will bill because he is both internist and cardio.  I told the others in my cardio group not to bill it.  I haven't seen any claims go through yet.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Apr 12, 2012)

@ Sue...it was a bit bumpy, but I slept most of the way.

Looking forward to Orlando!  (my favorite place on earth!!)


----------



## suemt (Dec 18, 2012)

*Getting Paid for Obesity Counseling?*



allenwein12 said:


> I agree with Pam.  I do billing for both PCP and cardio, so I looked into this for them.  My one cardio doc will bill because he is both internist and cardio.  I told the others in my cardio group not to bill it.  I haven't seen any claims go through yet.



I'm wondering if you've seen these payments (your original post was a few months ago).  I'm trying to see if anyone besides Medicare is paying for this counseling.


----------

